# whats ur mood right now?



## reigoskeiter (Aug 11, 2008)

my mood: okay


----------



## Dranslin (Aug 11, 2008)

My mood, really excited right now actually.


----------



## pheonix (Aug 11, 2008)

My mood: content.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 11, 2008)

pheonix said:


> My mood: content.


 
u dont need to do the my mood: thing u can just say what ur mood is


----------



## Draco_2k (Aug 11, 2008)

Well, the title makes me feel murderous if that counts.


----------



## bane233 (Aug 11, 2008)

super horny, and lazy. ^^


----------



## pheonix (Aug 11, 2008)

Now I'm bored and that will probably change to pissed off in about 30 minutes.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 11, 2008)

Weird.  I dunno.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm hungry, if that's a mood, but I'm also relieved and slightly suspicious because my boyfriend and I just worked out an issue, but I have yet to see the plan be acted out. Sooo... hopeful? =D


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 11, 2008)

Caffeinated... and hiding from Draco.


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 11, 2008)

bord and horny,


----------



## Jack (Aug 11, 2008)

bored and tired. the worst combo ever!


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 11, 2008)

sleepy and funny at the same time cuz i always watch this clip http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cC20LujHEU


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 11, 2008)

reigoskeiter said:


> sleepy and funny at the same time cuz i always watch this clip http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cC20LujHEU


painful


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 11, 2008)

darkdy50 said:


> painful


 
now this guy confince stunts whit magic.he just made 20 teeth fucking dissapear! i love that part!


----------



## StormSong (Aug 11, 2008)

Relatively satisfied.
I also feel validated, accepted, respected, loved, and ... Well... Happy. For the first time in a while.

Also anticipant about thursday, results day, *crosses fingers and toes*
Excited about thursday because I get paid.
Annoyed, because I have work tomorow, but also rather buzzed that it's not until 5 PM so I still effectively get the day off.

Quixotic because I always feel quixotic, and rather pissed off at my keyboard because it keeps buggering up on me.

In a nutshell, that's what I'm feeling right now.


----------



## Key Key (Aug 11, 2008)

Mood: Sick, tired and head over heals in love.


----------



## King Gourd (Aug 11, 2008)

a bit bored, and may murder someone in an hour or two.


----------



## Takun (Aug 11, 2008)

Somewhat lonely and stressed.


----------



## Mr Fox (Aug 11, 2008)

Fairly happy


----------



## Kano (Aug 11, 2008)

Mood: Content/At peace =)


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 11, 2008)

I feel like nothing can go wrong, yet it probably will anyway.


----------



## Jarz (Aug 11, 2008)

secretfur said:


> I feel like nothing can go wrong, yet it probably will anyway.


sorry... murphy's law

i feel light-headed and sick


----------



## Rytes (Aug 11, 2008)

little disappointed


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 11, 2008)

mood: Rage. I want to troll. Naow.


----------



## Snowden (Aug 11, 2008)

Mood: bored.


----------



## HSeldon (Aug 11, 2008)

Pretty content at the moment.


----------



## BlueLiDAr (Aug 11, 2008)

Well at the moment I feel much better then last week(stress to the max). This last weekend I spent with my friends and we had an amazing time up in Wisconsin. My loneliness level took a huge drop but next weekend they go back to a different college and I'll be back to not having anyone to talk to or even touch for that matter.

idk if its just me but after two weeks of no physical contact makes me really depressed.

note to self...find a girl to hang out with!


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 12, 2008)

Jarz said:


> sorry... murphy's law
> 
> i feel light-headed and sick



Murphy's Law? *stares confused, ignores wikipedia link*


----------



## eternal_flare (Aug 12, 2008)

Eh? Horny? maybe not now, well, I feel fairly content at the moment, but earlier, I felt nervous and horny.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 12, 2008)

Ecstatic now that the migraine I've had since fucking saturday is gone,  I'm so happy I could punch an infant :] .


----------



## Monak (Aug 12, 2008)

Hateful AAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Ratte (Aug 12, 2008)

Bored, hungry, and depressed...What a wonderful mix!


----------



## Lost (Aug 12, 2008)

Happy as hell I have my new KeyBoard Log. G11 and two gigs of Nvidia RAM


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 12, 2008)

Relieved, finally got all the album art done in my itunes.


----------



## Jack (Aug 12, 2008)

currently anxious and tired. because I will soon be getting a haircut, then I'm going back to football practice. 
and tired because I've been running.


----------



## net-cat (Aug 12, 2008)

At work, waiting for this build to finish.

So, bored.


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 12, 2008)

still bord, starting to get lonly


----------



## Magikian (Aug 12, 2008)

Somewhat in between moods at the moment... Although that could change before I finish writing this.


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (Aug 12, 2008)

"LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL wat"


----------



## Jarz (Aug 13, 2008)

confused...


----------



## BlueLiDAr (Aug 13, 2008)

secretfur said:


> Relieved, finally got all the album art done in my itunes.



No flippin way! How the heck did u manage to fill up all the album art? How many songs do you have?


----------



## FurryFox (Aug 13, 2008)

Pissed because I have to get my haircut before school XC


----------



## PsyE (Aug 13, 2008)

Pretty pensive, but really bored.


----------



## Orion928 (Aug 13, 2008)

chillaxed, but ponderous


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 13, 2008)

BlueLiDAr said:


> No flippin way! How the heck did u manage to fill up all the album art? How many songs do you have?



A lot of time and patience, also 3 days without sleep I think. When you dont sleep for a while days start to blend together. And right now I've got 7500 songs in my iTunes, about 1200 more downloading.

My never ending quest to fill my iPod


----------



## Azure (Aug 13, 2008)

Right now, I'm in the mood for some beer and pot, but have neither.  So I am mildly dissapointed.  Also, my feet hurt .  6 hours of Overtime in 2 days will do that to you.


----------



## Icarus (Aug 13, 2008)

Happy: someone said I draw good.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 13, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Right now, I'm in the mood for some beer and pot, but have neither.  So I am mildly dissapointed.  Also, my feet hurt .  6 hours of Overtime in 2 days will do that to you.



After reading this I feel bad for you, I currently have beer and dope.


----------



## Lost (Aug 13, 2008)

Tired so fuck it I'm going to bed... after a few more posts... this place is addicting...


----------



## Get-dancing (Aug 13, 2008)

Caffiene makes one moody, and I've just drank a big cup of double strenght coffee. Im starting to feel that Im spending too much time pissing around on forums and games and shit. In a way, this is my last ever summer vaction and Im worried I wont have anything to remember it by. My computer just recoverd from a blue screen and a clicky hard-drive and is now still not feeling too good, AND I've got an essay to write...

Yeah so I'm pretty great! To hell with being emo, if we always felt amazing then it wouldn't mean anything.


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Aug 13, 2008)

I feel like wearing makeup. 
=D


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 13, 2008)

a little lol right now
im watching strutter


----------



## Key Key (Aug 13, 2008)

relatively happy, giddy, Still in love still a bit sick but overall content at this time...wish everyone all the time could feel the way I do right now.

HAVE A GREAT DAY EVERYONE


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 13, 2008)

Angry -.-
Brother is so lazy, you ca...
*avatar of the post above me had loaded*
...
Ok, my mood get better... Nice avi btw O.O

where i stopped? Ah yes... My brother is sop lazy, you can't discribe it. -.- And annoying...


----------



## Werevixen (Aug 13, 2008)

Retrospective.


----------



## eternal_flare (Aug 13, 2008)

right now? Horny, indeed, but have to bear not to fap...yes, I have a lot more to do tomorrow.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 13, 2008)

my mood right now is ok


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 13, 2008)

alone, slowly going insane


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 13, 2008)

Not angry anymore, but annoyed of --- --- ----- --... -.-
I don't want to make anyone feeling offended, so i don't write it out...


----------



## Rayne (Aug 13, 2008)

Eh.


----------



## Kano (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm happy, I got my internet working again ^^


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 13, 2008)

NOW i'm horny...
look into the **** ** ****** ***** - Tread... P)


----------



## Jarz (Aug 13, 2008)

which thread?

i feel... thirsty


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 13, 2008)

XD
YOU ask...

"Rate an avatar again"


----------



## Jarz (Aug 13, 2008)

Of course XD

because all that ****** made things more misterious


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 13, 2008)

Jarz said:


> Of course XD
> 
> because all that ****** made things more misterious



That's the sense of "*" ^^

Damn, we have to make Nekofox make more pics of himself...


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 13, 2008)

ohh i somehow feel like throwing up but i dont know why!


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 13, 2008)

> throwing up



And what's the meanign of that?


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 13, 2008)

lost, lonly, still losing my mind


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 13, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> And what's the meanign of that?


 
nvm i needet an bit gore
now the feeling is gone


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 13, 2008)

*looking for "gore" in a dic*

Sry, isn't in it... What's that word?


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 13, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> *looking for "gore" in a dic*
> 
> Sry, isn't in it... What's that word?


 
in here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7r_Idsncva4&NR=1


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 13, 2008)

CDM! Nice, but my english skill are not enough to find out, what gore means...

*searching for gore in wikipedia...*

XD
THAT is gore... Ahhh...
^^ Now i had understand. I'm not a fan of gore things, but CDM is only funny ^^


----------



## Kajet (Aug 13, 2008)

Bored, and tad tired.


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 29, 2008)

very, very sad.....


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 29, 2008)

random?
It'S 00:20 here... then you can't predict how i am... it'S... random...

But strange: I'm beginning to wake up... can think clearer then some minutes ago :?:


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 29, 2008)

A bit pissed. Evidentially my grandmother is stalking me online to make sure I don't curse. (In b4 dickshittingnipples)


----------



## Jarz (Aug 29, 2008)

curious, because im learning more and more of photoshop :O


----------



## Alex-kitsune (Aug 29, 2008)

Mood= Pretty chill, but bouncy :3


----------



## SilviaIsMyHero (Aug 29, 2008)

Depressed and nostalgic. There is nothing worse then that for me.  I can just sit and think about something that will never happen and stuff...


----------



## bozzles (Aug 29, 2008)

Jolly good.

Fuck yeah, three day weekend.


----------



## Signify (Aug 29, 2008)

Bored, tired, depressed, and icky.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 29, 2008)

comfortable, sluggish, apathetic


----------



## Gubbinz schiwifty-five (Aug 29, 2008)

I feel happy.


Is it normal to feel happy before a nervous break-down?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 29, 2008)

I feel bigger.


----------



## Ralphh (Aug 29, 2008)

I feel rather lonely.


----------



## T.Y. (Aug 29, 2008)

Bored, Horny, and Happy XD


----------



## Tycho (Aug 29, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> A bit pissed. Evidentially my grandmother is stalking me online to make sure I don't curse. (In b4 dickshittingnipples)



...what the hell...? You're an adult, right?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 29, 2008)

Irritated. >: (


----------



## Zorro101 (Aug 30, 2008)

Sorry to hear but.... 


Chill...


----------



## X (Aug 30, 2008)

lonely


----------



## Vagabond (Aug 30, 2008)

Giddily misanthropic elitist nitpick.
Always happens to me after listening to Master of Puppets.


----------



## Kajet (Aug 30, 2008)

Currant mood: Bleah, very slightly confused, a tad tired.


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 30, 2008)

Homicidal. :3


----------



## Tycho (Aug 30, 2008)

Pain.

PAIN.

"OH GOD, MY HEAD FEELS LIKE IT'S GOING TO EXPLODE" pain.

Aspirin isn't doing much, either -_-


----------



## Molotov (Aug 30, 2008)

TO FUCKIN' DESTROY THINGS.

...Mellowed out.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 30, 2008)

chilled out... tired... hungry....


----------



## Jarz (Aug 30, 2008)

with an urge of burning things... >.>

well not really...


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm currently in an emotionless slump after having a rather bad day.


----------



## eternal_flare (Aug 30, 2008)

Boredom has harbored my mind...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 30, 2008)

Calm and tired.


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 30, 2008)

Content but starving. I shall now go hunt some eats..


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 30, 2008)

ok


----------



## Tagwyn (Aug 30, 2008)

sleeeeepppyy......  but hyped up about the OSU game today.


----------



## Arc (Aug 30, 2008)

Words fail to describe my current mood.

Also:


David M. Awesome said:


> I'm currently in an emotionless slump after having a rather bad day.



I wish I could do anything about that, honey. :/


----------



## Azure (Aug 30, 2008)

Angry and hateful, as usual.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Aug 30, 2008)

Slightly irritated, but calm as always.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 30, 2008)

I just reread the title of this thread and now I'm raging over the misuse of grammar.


----------



## Aikahime (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm upbeat and happy right now
=3


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 30, 2008)

happy-annoyed-tired...
Really...

Happy, cuz i'm happy everywhen, annoyed cuz my bro and tired cuz it's 0:03...
*yawns*


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 30, 2008)

good, just woke up from a nap.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 30, 2008)

Adelio linked me this ridiculous Swedish club song for my birthday that I'm listening to right now. It's gotten my mood up a little bit.


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 30, 2008)

I am currently content and extremely sleepy.


----------



## lobosabio (Aug 30, 2008)

Mostly calm.


----------



## Kume (Aug 30, 2008)

Pretty lonely acctualy, no one is around for me to hang out with.
But other than my awesome boredom, im pretty content =D


----------



## Merriss (Aug 30, 2008)

[/removed]


----------



## eternal_flare (Aug 31, 2008)

Stable mood, least fluctuating.


----------



## Go Away White (Aug 31, 2008)

Spatial.


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 31, 2008)

ok, a little lonely, so there for a little sad


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 31, 2008)

Really really horny.


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 31, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Really really horny.



Think of Margaret Thatcher's vagina.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 31, 2008)

PLAYFUL!!!



David M. Awesome said:


> Really really horny.



... Same ^^ Do you like MSN-Yiff?


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 31, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Think of Margaret Thatcher's vagina.



I don't recall offhand who that is. I know, I'll just think of your face!

Oh damn, now I just have a raging boner.



Alblaka said:


> ... Same ^^ Do you like MSN-Yiff?



Oh, you.


----------



## Lifelessman (Aug 31, 2008)

My Mood: Can we leave at the fact that i fucking hate zombies?


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey Maxwell, I heard that you posted photos of your underage junk on FA!


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 31, 2008)

THIS is Margaret Thatcher.

http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg155/holexa01/thatcher.jpg

Her face = BONER FATALITY.

(Call me, David. I'll take care of that boner problem of yours~)


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 31, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> THIS is Margaret Thatcher.
> 
> http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg155/holexa01/thatcher.jpg
> 
> Her face = BONER FATALITY.



She's not _that_ bad looking, she's just old. :\


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 31, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> She's not _that_ bad looking, she's just old. :\



She looks like a grandmother.

I bet her tits touch her toes.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Aug 31, 2008)

My mood: Musical


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 31, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> My mood: Musical



Sing us some showtunes, go on then!


----------



## Jarz (Aug 31, 2008)

my mood... artistic... but dont know what to draw


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 31, 2008)

I'll be Easog's back up.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 31, 2008)

pissed and teird (have to work on labor day for no pay)


----------



## Signify (Aug 31, 2008)

Slightly inspired and mellow.


----------

